# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Ваш любимый музыкальный инструмент

## Vanya

Для меня бас-гитара вне конкуренции  
А для вас? Кто на чём умеет играть или хотел бы научиться? Почему именно этот инструмент?

----------


## Irina

Фортепиано. 7 лет музыкальной школы

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Есть у меня давняя мечта- научится играть на гитаре. Я верю, что когда-нибудь она осуществится. А ещё очень люблю звучание виолончели и гобоя.

----------


## Alexanderr

Очень нравится саксофон, сын окончил муз.школу на кларнете, есть желание ещё поучиться на саксофоне, но дорогой инструмент, однако...trttn:

----------


## BiZ111

Фортепиано 
Второй акустическая гитара
Третий - виолончель

----------


## BiZ111

> Есть у меня давняя мечта- научится играть на гитаре. Я верю, что когда-нибудь она осуществится. А ещё очень люблю звучание виолончели и гобоя.


Зёбра (хотел бы по имени назвать, но мы, к сожалению, не знакомы и не представлены друг другу), а ты учишься игре? Гитарку прикупил?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Зёбра (хотел бы по имени назвать, но мы, к сожалению, не знакомы и не представлены друг другу), а ты учишься игре? Гитарку прикупил?


 К сожалению, дальше намерений дело пока не продвинулось, но...нет ничего не возможного в Господе!

----------


## Akasey

гитара, в детстве немного играл, следствие чего пылится на шкафу

----------


## Asteriks

Люблю слушать домру в сопровождении пианино. Люблю саксофон. Иногда слушаю скрипку.

----------


## BiZ111

> Фортепиано. 7 лет музыкальной школы


На микрофон записывали когда-нибудь?  Как бы вас по...ть...Кх, послушать всмысле?

----------


## Sanych

Сам играл на гитаре по юности. теперь уже давно нет. скрипка ещё нравиться. а ещё у меня кнопка shift накрылась

----------


## Irina

> Как бы вас послушать?


 Уже никак. Подарила инструмент дочери своей подруги

----------


## Vanya

> а ещё у меня кнопка shift накрылась




во
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
в субботу приедет новая цацка

----------


## rattlesnake

Саксофон и скрипка. Аккордеон и пианино. Флейта под настроение.

----------

